# Star Trek Picard nach dem Finale: Wie geht es in Staffel 2 weiter?



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. März 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Trek Picard nach dem Finale: Wie geht es in Staffel 2 weiter?*

						Es war abzusehen, dass Star Trek: Picard mit dem vergangenen Freitag ausgestrahlten Staffelfinale nicht zu Ende sein würde. Staffel 2 wurde immerhin schon vor Serienstart bestellt. Doch wie geht es mit der Truppe um Picard, Soji und Seven of Nine weiter? Ist das Androiden-Thema wirklich schon vom Tisch?

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek Picard nach dem Finale: Wie geht es in Staffel 2 weiter?*


----------



## Inras (30. März 2020)

Ohne jetzt zu spoilern... aber ich fand das Ende der Staffel 1 jetzt nicht so geil storytechnisch. Die Serie an sich hat mir schon gefallen aber das Ende der Staffel hätte ich anders geschrieben.


----------



## x1337x (30. März 2020)

Inras schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt zu spoilern... aber ich fand das Ende der Staffel 1 jetzt nicht so geil storytechnisch. Die Serie an sich hat mir schon gefallen aber das Ende der Staffel hätte ich anders geschrieben.



Ich fand es schon gut, aber irgendwie zu hastig.

Da hat man eine Folge in der nahezu gar nichts passiert (Riker & Troi), und in der letzten Folge enden plötzlich alle Handslungsstränge auf einmal. Ich hatte das Gefühl, die haben die Story von 2-3 Folgen in eine gepackt. 

Bin aber trotzdem sehr gespannt auf die zweite Staffel. Ich gehe mal davon aus dass es eine ganz neue Handlung gibt, nachdem die Androiden-Geschichte geklärt ist.


----------



## Inras (30. März 2020)

x1337x schrieb:


> Ich fand es schon gut, aber irgendwie zu hastig.
> 
> Da hat man eine Folge in der nahezu gar nichts passiert (Riker & Troi), und in der letzten Folge enden plötzlich alle Handslungsstränge auf einmal. Ich hatte das Gefühl, die haben die Story von 2-3 Folgen in eine gepackt.


Ja da fehlen die zwei Folgen. Die wurden wegrationalisiert weswegen es nur 10 statt 12 Folgen gibt


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (30. März 2020)

Mehr spoiler geht wohl nicht
ich fand das ende ok
Wie es weitergeht ist offen, handlungsstränge gäbe es.schließlich müsste es gegner geben  für das aufheben.
dazu der konflikt mit den romulanern.
Da steckt noch potenzial drin.
allerdings sollte weniger Gefühl und mehr Politik drin sein.
Wahr schon arg rührselig die Serie.


----------



## Taskmaster (30. März 2020)

Ich kann alleine schon den Namen "Raffi" nicht mehr hören. Noch viel weniger deren ständig abgesondertes "J. L.".
Am Anfang der zweiten Staffel sollte dringend ein Asteroid auf die Trulla stürzen, sonst schaue ich nicht mehr weiter.

Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass mich eine weitere ST-Rolle noch mehr als Wesley Crusher abfucken könnte.


----------



## Bevier (30. März 2020)

Ich glaube nicht, dass die komischen Super-Robis schon Geschichte sind. Ich meine, die sollten doch, nachdem sie es schaffen ein Portal Lichtjahre weit, irgendwohin ins Weltall zu erzeugen, nicht zu blöd sein, herauszufinden, wohin sie es geöffnet haben. Ich schätze einmal, die werden die "neuen Borg" aka die neuen Übergegner. Irgendwie müssen die Borgs und das Dominion durch etwas noch Schlimmeres ersetzt werden...


----------



## Bluebird (30. März 2020)

Bevier schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass die komischen Super-Robis schon Geschichte sind. Ich meine, die sollten doch, nachdem sie es schaffen ein Portal Lichtjahre weit, irgendwohin ins Weltall zu erzeugen, nicht zu blöd sein, herauszufinden, wohin sie es geöffnet haben. Ich schätze einmal, die werden die "neuen Borg" aka die neuen Übergegner. Irgendwie müssen die Borgs und das Dominion durch etwas noch Schlimmeres ersetzt werden...



Wenn man seine bisherigen Bad Guys so verschleißt dann ja ..., in denn Büchern ist das Romulanische Sternen Reich nicht untergegangen und hat mit denn Breen und anderen kleinen alten Fed Feinden denn Typhoon Pakt gegründet ... also mir gefiel diese Zeitlinie ja deutlich besser 

PS: man hätte JJ vielleicht sagen sollen das Star Trek nicht das selbe wie Batman und die Super Helden Filme sind ? da ist es ja usus alle Gegner auszuradieren und rund alle 10 Jahre heißt es Reboot und das ganze fangt von vorne an ...


----------



## DemonX (30. März 2020)

Ein Untergegangenes Reich das aber immer noch 200 Warbirds bauen und Unterhalten kann. Aber macht ja nix, die Föderation kann ja auch mal schnell 200 ihres neuesten und stärksten Schiffstyp zusammentrommeln, schafft es aber auf der anderen Seite nicht Recht und Ordnung in ihrem Einflussbereich zu erhalten. Die Serie könnte echt gut sein wenn es nicht so viele Logik-Fehler gäbe.


----------



## Bluebird (30. März 2020)

DemonX schrieb:


> Ein Untergegangenes Reich das aber immer noch 200 Warbirds bauen und Unterhalten kann. Aber macht ja nix, die Föderation kann ja auch mal schnell 200 ihres neuesten und stärksten Schiffstyp zusammentrommeln, schafft es aber auf der anderen Seite nicht Recht und Ordnung in ihrem Einflussbereich zu erhalten. Die Serie könnte echt gut sein wenn es nicht so viele Logik-Fehler gäbe.



mit dem Quanten Slipstream antrieb denn die Voyager mitgebracht hat , sollte das auch mit wenigen Schiffen kein Problem sein ...oder haben sie denn in dieser Realtaet unterschlagen !?
vielleicht bin ich ja zu viel Nerd aber Star Trek war auch immer kontinuitaet auch wenn diese gerade bei TNG nicht so wirklich hoch gehalten wurde , aber das vermisse ich schon extrem .


----------



## Splatterpope (30. März 2020)

Ich bezweifle, dass Kurtzman und Co vom Quanten-Slipstream überhaupt gehört haben...


----------



## FreiherrSeymore (30. März 2020)

Spoilerwarnung: in Staffel 2 wird Picard von Captain Marvel mit Kungfu verprügelt und beginnt eine Beziehung mit JarJar Binks. Das Zukunftsfernsehen bringt eine Sitcom über die beiden und sie werden mit Zukunftsgeld von einem genderfluiden lesbischen Romulaner Klingonen Paar für Weinanbau für die synthetischen dunklen Herrscher gekauft. Der dritte Klon von Datas Tochter übernimmt den millennium falcon.
Genau wie in Rodenberrys Vision


----------



## SilentHunter (31. März 2020)

FreiherrSeymore schrieb:


> Spoilerwarnung: in Staffel 2 wird Picard von Captain Marvel mit Kungfu verprügelt und beginnt eine Beziehung mit JarJar Binks. Das Zukunftsfernsehen bringt eine Sitcom über die beiden und sie werden mit Zukunftsgeld von einem genderfluiden lesbischen Romulaner Klingonen Paar für Weinanbau für die synthetischen dunklen Herrscher gekauft. Der dritte Klon von Datas Tochter übernimmt den millennium falcon.
> Genau wie in Rodenberrys Vision


Verdammt und ich hatte mich schon so auf eine unvorhersehbare Geschichte und Wendungen gefreut die nicht so offensichtlich sind das sie jeder Hinz und Kuntz schon erraten konnte. Aber eins hast auch du nicht vorhergesehen das der Imperator Palpatine ein Vulcanisches Waisenkind ist und den selben Vater wie Kirk hatte und dann auf die Suche nach Spok geht.......
Leute aus der Bondage Scene sagen war nicht so fesselnd wie erwartet der gute alte Picard.


----------



## Splatterpope (31. März 2020)

Für New Trek fehlen jetzt noch Selbstjustiz und sinnloses Morden.


----------



## 4thVariety (31. März 2020)

Ich versuch mal mein schlechtestes zu geben, mal sehen ob Season 2 wirklich besser ist.



Spoiler



Auf dem Weg um Agnes vor ein Föderationsgericht zu stellen macht Picard einen Umweg zu den Klingonen. Dort macht Agnes vom alten klingonischen Recht auf Sofortigen Prozess durch Duell auf den Tod Gebrauch.  Dabei stellt sich heraus, dass sie zwei Versionen ihrer selbst im Hirn mit sich herumschleppt, das Original und ihre böse Version aus dem Spiegelbilduniversum. Diese ergreift von ihr Besitz und gewinnt das Duell. Währenddessen wird Picard Anführer einer neuen Borg Sekte die ihn wegen seines neuen Cyborgkörpers als perfektes Wesen verehren. Zusammen mit diesen versucht Picard die Erde zu erreichen bevor Agnes und ihre Verschwörer aus dem Spiegeluniversum diese übernehmen. Dazu rekrutiert Picard die Hilfe der Romulaner die zuvor die Erde im geheimen übernommen hatten, nur um festzustellen, dass die Erde inzwischen im Geheimen von der Borg Königin beherrscht wird hinter der im Geheimen eine Hackerverschwörung um Geordi LaForge und Captain Janeway steht, die ohne ihr Wissen von Vulkaniern aus der Zukunft mit telepathischen Superkräften kontrolliert werden unter der Leitung von Michael Burnham. Es kommt zur finalen Entscheidungsschlacht mit 100.000 Schiffen die so gewaltig ist, dass sie ein Loch in die Raumzeit reißt und sich dabei herausstellt wer wirklich hinter allem steckt. Wesley Crusher ist an allem Schuld.


----------



## BigBoymann (31. März 2020)

Also ich fand die Staffel eigentlich ganz gut, mit wenigen Ausnahmen fande ich sie auch im Rahmen des Star Trek Universums sehr gut. Um Welten besser als Enterprise und Discovery war sie in jedem Fall. Lediglich die Auflösung in der letzten Folge fand ich suboptimal, dies hätte man mit mehr Ruhe und Verstand lösen müssen. 

1.) Warum müssen es gleich wieder Flotten mit 200 Schiffen auf jeder Seite sein? Um einen Planeten zu säubern hätten auch schon vor Picard weniger als ein Warbird gereicht. Wenn es drei oder vier gewesen wären, hätte dies wohl auch gereicht. 
2.) Warum schießen zweihundert Warbirds gefühlt 10 Minuten auf diese Tulpen (Oh, waren ja Orchideen)? Vor allem warum werden da Blumen genutzt? Können die nicht einfach Drohnen nehmen, sind ja schließlich Androiden. 
3.) Warum zur Hölle muss man Picard in einen Androiden verpflanzen, der altert? Ist doch völliger Humbug? Warum belebt man Data nicht wieder? Klar, man hat nur einen Golem, aber ich denke man hätte den Golem wohl kurzfristig nachbauen können. Nein stattdessen muss Picard in diese Hülle? Man hätte doch dieses neue tolle Gerät was mit Gedankenkraft Sachen repariert einsetzen können um den Hirnschaden zu reparieren! Wäre in meinen Augen viel eleganter gewesen um Picard am Leben zu erhalten. 

Ansonsten fande ich, dass man die Handlungsfäden ganz gut gelöst hat und es aber gleichzeitig geschafft hat eine zweite Staffel aufzubauen. Ich denke mal, dass es jetzt in die vormals von Seven beschützte Zone gehen wird und man wird versuchen die Föderation wieder mehr in den Mittelpunkt zu ziehen. Zumindest hoffe ich das.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (31. März 2020)

Das repariertool kann nur anorganische  Sachen reparieren.
Was auch Sinn macht.


----------



## 4thVariety (31. März 2020)

Die Erkrankung von Picard kommt in der letzten Folge TNG vor.  Fragt Euch also lieber, warum man diese erst aufgreift, nur um kurz später auf diese Kontinuität zu schei.......

Das ist Franchise Vandalismus von Leuten die sich nicht fragen warum die Zuschauer etwas gemocht haben, sondern die es den Zuschauer wissen lassen wie furzegal ihnen die Serien sind auf denen sie aufbauen. Hauptsache Zahltag. Wenn es dann schief geht und sie Kritik von den Fans bekommen, reagieren sie wie kleine Kinder, heulen rum und stilisieren sich als die Opfer. So ist halt Generation X als Filmemacher. Die haben es sich schon in den 90ern als Teens heraushängen lassen wie scheißegal ihnen alles ist, das setzen sie jetzt nahtlos fort.


----------



## DemonX (31. März 2020)

Bluebird schrieb:


> mit dem Quanten Slipstream antrieb denn die Voyager mitgebracht hat , sollte das auch mit wenigen Schiffen kein Problem sein ...oder haben sie denn in dieser Realtaet unterschlagen !?
> vielleicht bin ich ja zu viel Nerd aber Star Trek war auch immer kontinuitaet auch wenn diese gerade bei TNG nicht so wirklich hoch gehalten wurde , aber das vermisse ich schon extrem .



Damit könnte ich ja leben wenn es eine bunte Flotte gewesen wäre, Galaxys, Nebulas, Sovereigns, Akira und was noch so rumfliegt, + ein paar der neuen. Aber eine ganze Flotte nur aus den neuen? Von den Galaxys oder Sovereigns gabs Anfangs immer nur ein paar. Aber hier wurde halt gespart weil man dann nur ein Modell zig mal kopieren kann. Das ist einfach unglaubwürdig


----------



## Splatterpope (31. März 2020)

Bei DS9 gabs ne deutlich größere Auswahl an Schiffen in den Raumschlachten, und die hatten nur 2-3 Mio pro Episode (STP hat 10 Mio pro Episode)...


----------



## JoM79 (1. April 2020)

Pure Faulheit.
Den Rest der Serie sehe ich mittlerweile als Fantasy Fiction an, dann schaut es sich relativ entspannt.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (2. April 2020)

Ja, Star Trek: Picard .... 

10 Folgen wo Jean Luc - sry, "J.L." - gesagt wird, was für ein Versager er eigentlich ist in allem, was er je gemacht ist, und er es mit einem jämmerlichen "Hm" einfach hinnimmt, als gebrochener alter Mann ....  genau das, was ich als Trekkie immer sehen wollte .... 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-vUf_8z6LSM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Kp, also wer DAS mag und von sich behauptet Star Trek Fan zu sein der bleibt bitte auf Lebenszeit ausserhalb meiner Lachreichweite ...


----------



## RyzA (4. April 2020)

Ich habe nun auch endlich das Finale gesehen welches mir eigentlich ganz gut gefallen hat.
Nur die Raumschlacht, bzw Anhäufung der Flotten, hätte man besser darstellen können.
Wie hier schon gesagt wurde mehr Schiffstypen und auch visuell besser.
Ansonsten bin ich gespannt wie es weiter geht und was noch für Aufgaben auf Picard und seine Crew zukommen.



Spoiler



Welcher ja jetzt ein Android ist.




Achja, und irgendwie haben mich diese maschinellen Überwesen ein bißchen an die Reaper aus "Mass Effect" erinnert. Warum auch immer.


----------

